# What did you do during the internet "blackout" today?



## Evolve (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't worry, this isn't another thread meant to school you on SOPA & PIPA.(We are all well aware of them) I'm just curious how everyone spent today. I, fortunately, had the day off today and pledged a personal boycott of them beloved ol' internets to do something productive. So, what was I going to do? The world at my doorstep, I dove into Android app development...
I learned a little python a few years ago and was mildly interested in programming, although I knew I had to broaden my horizons so of course I read up on Php and java, etc...anyway, for a about a year I've been meaning to set up a computer to learn android but I've been busy with my new business and family so android took a backseat, well the development part anyway.

So today I lit up eclipse and gave it a crack. I'm impressed how quickly I had a working app. Love it! It's by no means finished, but in a few days it should be available for download if anyone wants it. (turns out I need a crash course in xml, as it sits in eclipse it's broken but I've got a working copy on my epic touch to keep me happy til it's done)

Just curious what everyone else did today because productivity should have quadrupled, don't you agree?


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

I signed every petition possible, called my congress critters and informed them their continued support of PIPA/SOPA is a guarentee that they will not receive my vote next election and my productivity was actually down because of it.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

rabbert.klein said:


> I signed every petition possible, called my congress critters and informed them their continued support of PIPA/SOPA is a guarentee that they will not receive my vote next election and my productivity was actually down because of it.


You are very much like me... I did that too!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I take a slightly different view on things. I did... absolutely my normal day-to-day routine. PIPA/SOPA will pass. Just won't be this year. Most likely it'll be next year under a new name. Now, I'm optimistic, so there's still a chance it won't, and hopefully that will be the case.

Thing is, MAFIAA, MPAA, RIAA, Disney, EA (though I think they may have to back down), and co. are lobbying the Government heavily just to get them passed. If the current Congress won't, they'll lobby the next with their union votes and there will be little opposition to stop it. I just hope that the American people can actually wake up and see what's being done to the Internet currently.. Not like they need these bills since they already subvert the constitution just to get what they want. Look at the DOJ and ICE seizing domains illegally.. been going on for months..

Anyway, any further and I'm going to ramble on..


----------

